# Kidney for Sale....RS4 Test Drive!



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Words almost fail me after driving a truly iconic car of the 00's, old news to some I know but a short test drive in an RS4 today confirmed everything I have read and heard about the car. The last time I felt this way after getting out of a car was in 1997 after a test drive in a 208bhp Impreza - surely then the icon of it's day. That was repeated in 2000 with the Impreza P1 and until today never bettered...(for a std factory car)...both car I have owned...have you guessed the ending yet....

Awesome is a description that gets close but just doesn't quite capture the true nature of the truly amazing RS4 but in awesome I might include an Evo 360 or some such and yet the RS4 has so much more, class, understatement and yet also raw presence. People really do stare at this car, even in the dark and when it's painted black.

Turning the key and pressing the Start button is some sort of semi-erotic experience, there really is no sound like the 4.2 V8 firing up. Pressing the S button simply IS an erotic experience  as the seat bolsters tighten around shoulders and hips. Use the electric buttons to tighten the clasp and, like me, you might start to notice how long it has been since your last gym visit! The 7000 rpm maximum indicator remains constant on the dashboard for the first mile or 2 as the anticipation builds...

Lets just take a moment to set this in context, we both drove an S4 before buying the qS and while it's a fabulous, fast, understated mode of transport it failed to set the heart racing, and also it felt it's size and weight despite the 340+bhp on offer. How does the RS4 manage to shrink around you? This is the question I need an answer for.

With the engine warm and the stereo firmly off it's time to depress the loud pedal, and with the tiny S button on the wheel pressed, (and a glowing green S at the top of the dashboard) I really mean loud. Gaps open in the traffic on a dual carriageway for this car...the lightest touch of the right pedal and the gap is taken. The throttle response takes some getting used to after the inherent lag of the qS.

Soon it's time for the twisties, leaving plenty of room for the local traffic to disappear...depress loud pedal once more and at around 5K rpm fire the hyperspace drive (I'm sure they sneaked one in somewhere, maybe under the carbon RS heatshield) once more. The ability to reach 3 figure speeds :twisted: is dizzying while the lack or body roll or drama through the bends is astonishing, the car feels a whole class smaller than it is - this is a car with the presence, pace and yet the surprising sparkling dancing feet of Darren Gough! And just like his nickname this car is also the Dazzler. If only the RS4 could play for England in the Ashes....

All too soon we are stuck in traffic, and in pole position at the lights, many snatched glances and sneaked second looks from passers by add to the anticipation. The chap in the silver A3 next to us might actually be dribbling...As the lights turn green just half throttle sees the RS4 leave all else for dust (mostly from its own massive exhaust pipes!), no fuss, no drama just pure traction...and a really big V8 growl!

Back at the dealers all too soon with the big V8 still purring away just like on the advert! Silly Grin afixed to face...do I want one, oh yes, yes indeed!

Now all I have to do is work out the best way to own one - sprint blue with silver nappa and a big bow on top will do nicely...

Dear Santa,

:lol:

After all that fun I was really surprised to find that the qS still felt special even after a trip in it's big bro. Lets hope an RS TT really does deliver though I'm not sure I can wait that long...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Excellent write-up Mark  Similar feelings to my blast round Silverstone in one 

Wish I could afford one too 8) 8)

PS you should write for absoluTTe 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh thanks, ive been considering an upgrade lately and that write up is gonna get me divorced. Mines in at Audi tomorrow for some minor warranty stuff doing so I reckon a test drive is in order! :wink:


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> PS you should write for absoluTTe 8)


 :wink: What me?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MBK said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > PS you should write for absoluTTe 8)
> ...


Aye lad. A way with words you have :wink: 8)


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Oh thanks, ive been considering an upgrade lately and that write up is gonna get me divorced. Mines in at Audi tomorrow for some minor warranty stuff doing so I reckon a test drive is in order! :wink:


Chuckle chuckle...this all started for me when I neeed some new tyres and wiper blades! I can see by your mods you enjoy the drive as much as the power so I'm sure you will adore the RS4, this is one car that actually delivers more than the looks suggest.

You mentioned divorce but we have been wondering if we offered to get married in the RS4 or dealership if they would actually just give us the car!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MBK said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thanks, ive been considering an upgrade lately and that write up is gonna get me divorced. Mines in at Audi tomorrow for some minor warranty stuff doing so I reckon a test drive is in order! :wink:
> ...


U know ive just trawled through the back of TG magazine and looked at what you can get thats 'interesting' for Â£50K from a decent marque that you could do reasonable miles in (i.e. reliable). Not a lot of choice....

RS4 Saloon
Cayman S
CLS 500 V8
Z4MCoupe (or roadster)
New M3 V8 (Im guessing - when it comes out)

cant think of anything else. All black with 19s.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Leg said:


> cant think of anything else. All black with 19s.


Haven't you forgotten some previously loved cars....the porker 911 springs instantly to mind....

H

P.S. I heard someone was selling a barely run in M5 recently for similar money too.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > cant think of anything else. All black with 19s.
> ...


911s start at Â£60K, and thats before you visit Mr Options List.

Anyhoo, havent bought used for years, dont like cars other people have driven, call me fussy.

You're fussy.

Thanks.

These late nights play havoc with my brain, or is it the Stella?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Leg said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Ahhh...the beloved Mr Options.....Porsche manage to make Merc look like a local bargain booze franchise....

Bear in mind I didn't suggest you can get a new porker 911 for that price! Although there are some cheap 911's out there

Incidentally have you seen the options for the cayman s (and maybe others too, but this was the one I noticed) you either pay Â£Â£Â£ extra from the 'base price' for a manual gearbox or Â£Â£Â£Â£ extra for an auto.... I wonder what you get if you don't opt for either.... :roll: other than not very far... [smiley=drummer.gif]

If you will buy new then your list is looking good, even if you are looking foolish :roll: next you'll be telling us you don't like asking for a discount in case the salesman thinks you're tight.

H

P.S. For the record, it's the stella.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Oh I get discounts, and i never look foolish. Why is it foolish to buy what you want and not comprimise just to save a few quid?

Money comes and goes, your choices stay with you. Old Leg proverb say 'Man in shit car that not exactly what he wanted is fool with few quid in pocket, man in car specced to his exact requirements will make more money next week'.

Even now I look at that list and frankly none of them really float my boat. an RS5 might but that aint due for a long while. RS4 is a great car but im not keen on the looks, 2 seaters cause me problems on seats (not enough) and although I think the CLS is a fantastic looking car im not sure I could force myself into a 4 door.

When u want 2+2 in a coupe with nice looks, there isnt a lot of choice in decent marques. Think ill wait and see what the A5 and M3 are like. Or maybe ill keep the TT and get a track car again, hmm, now theres an idea.....


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Leg said:


> When u want 2+2 in a coupe with nice looks, there isnt a lot of choice in decent marques. Think ill wait and see what the A5 and M3 are like. Or maybe ill keep the TT and get a track car again, hmm, now theres an idea.....


I'll agree with you there...



Leg said:


> Why is it foolish to buy what you want and not comprimise just to save a few quid?


You don't need to compromise to save a few (thousand) quid

..let me share a couple of old Han proverbs with you....'man with exact spec car for well under list and already run in is no fool (and 8k nearer to that 911 :!: )'....and 'man who bought something just because it was cheap gets what he deserves'....

so I think I'm still with you there, but buying a previously loved example doesn't always mean it isn't the spec you wanted though...and can mean no 'driving miss daisy' run in period which is a good thing in my book.

I've had both new and used in the past and been it hard by Mr Depreciation - he's harsher than Mr Brown. Although my wages arrive by securicors third largest van, I can't afford to use tenners as firelighters....

The RS4 is a fantastic motor although if I was spending that sort of cash on my next car, it would come from Stuttgart...If I had 50k to spend, a car wouldn't be on the shopping list though :?

H


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Old Leg proverb say 'Man in shit car that not exactly what he wanted is fool with few quid in pocket, man in car specced to his exact requirements will make more money next week'.


 :lol: :lol:

Fuc*ing excellent.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> If I had 50k to spend, a car wouldn't be on the shopping list though :?
> 
> H


This is the dilemna im facing as I tend to agree. As I do a fair few miles I cant lease em so I buy em outright. And like you say, Â£50k is a LOT of money for a car and frankly Im not sure I can justify it to myself never mind my wife.

By comprimise I mean I was looking for a TT in black/red leather in a V6 with manual, they arent exactly jumping off the shelves.

Might be a subconcious kick back against all the years of company cars I had when I had little or no choice. :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Leg said:


> By comprimise I mean I was looking for a TT in black/red leather in a V6 with manual, they arent exactly jumping off the shelves.
> 
> Might be a subconcious kick back against all the years of company cars I had when I had little or no choice. :lol:


I can see why you're struggling to find one now!

As for company cars, I can't feel sorry for anyone who gets such a cheap car....even if it did have a blue oval or dodgy griffin on the front!

H


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Rich, here's another Â£50k Q-car.... A Merc C55 AMG.

Upside is a 5.5l V8 372bhp rocket... :twisted: 
Downside is that you get usual Merc standards of reliability and dealer service :evil: 
(But as we're all used to Audi levels of reliability and dealer service there'll be no change there) :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

nutts said:


> Excellent write-up Mark  Similar feelings to my blast round Silverstone in one
> 
> Wish I could afford one too 8) 8)
> 
> PS you should write for absoluTTe 8)


He has already promised to do but is never home long enough to deliver on his promises............ so far at least   :wink:


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent write-up Mark  Similar feelings to my blast round Silverstone in one
> ...


Ducks lightsaber flourish and parries with darkside force push.....

Harsh but fair [smiley=whip.gif] ! I even had to have the RS4 test drive in the dark I'm so busy (bet you are all so sorry for me). Off to Hawai'i ( tsch what a chore) again soon (for work!), the Mrs is gutted...still somebody has to do it and it pays the bills!

I will do a write up soon and will really put the effort in now I'm under pressure. :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

MBK [yoda speak]

Command good of English language you have, write up of quality car it was.

[/off]

:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

> After all that fun I was really surprised to find that the qS still felt special even after a trip in it's big bro. Lets hope an RS TT really does deliver though I'm not sure I can wait that long


Funny you should say that as i still miss my QS...Infact whislt having the RS4. Lottie let me play with her QS. Despite the fact i realised how big the steering wheel is in a TT. I just loved and missed it's fun factor and shitting the life out off Lottie when confronted with a up for it Scooby driver.

If given the choice off changing back to the QS... i would seriously think about it...But the steering wheel would have to go. But then i think putting the two cars next to each other and asking me to walk to the one i want....My heart would be pulling to the QS. But my cock and balls will be yank me over to the RS4. It's the only car ive ever driven that gives me a hard on, the giggles and drains the blood from my head all at the same time.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Totally agree with you! The missus came home in a mood yesterday, someone in the Village gave her a bollocking in the local Post Office for driving the RS4 too fast  
She told the old git that she didn't drive fast, it is simply a loud car! Good girl


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> .....
> 
> It's the only car ive ever driven that gives me a hard on, the giggles and drains the blood from my head all at the same time.


 :lol: :lol:

Eeeeww - and to think I've sat in that driver's seat :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

MBK - just seen your location.

I've been drinking in Neath a few times as one of my best mates is from there.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

You'd better be quick, when I spoke to the dealership earlier they said production of the RS4 was stopping, as it was only a limited run


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bec21tt said:


> You'd better be quick, when I spoke to the dealership earlier they said production of the RS4 was stopping, as it was only a limited run


I think they are making them in batches, so a batch might be ending, but I don't think there is any intention to make them a limited run as such. Bit late if they are - saw three (two saloons, one avant) in Stevenage alone today!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> bec21tt said:
> 
> 
> > You'd better be quick, when I spoke to the dealership earlier they said production of the RS4 was stopping, as it was only a limited run
> ...


Bueaty off living in a poor area...I think ive the only one. I've only seen one other on the road and that was on the M40


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

My little brother came round with one for me to have a play with a while back and it is definitely a very quick car and the sound is gorgeous.

Just wish I could have kept it :x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

There is one which uses the same carpark as I do close to work, reg plate RS54 AUD


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> My little brother came round with one for me to have a play with a while back and it is definitely a very quick car and the sound is gorgeous.
> 
> Just wish I could have kept it :x


Have you seen the Sprint Blue one at Stuart's place Ken? Gorgeous 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

No I've not been round there for a while, I'm affraid I might be tempted into something I may regret later :lol: .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I'm not surprised.

I know it's like comparing chalk with cheese but I also have a Nothelle S2 Avant. It's old, it's high mileage and it looks like a dog. But that car is better than the RS2 (I've driven both) and certainly more sure-footed and chuckable than my TTR.

How can this be? What is inherently wrong with the TT that it fails to deliver that sure-footedness? What is my car lacking? I've done the R32 ARBS and that was a big improvement so maybe I need to bite the bullet and do the Performance Haldex.

I can't help asking why though. We bought a sports car that whilst looking the dogs nuts just doesn't quite cut the mustard in standard spec. For the money it really should and Audi should make it so.

cheers

rich


----------

